# Novec die 1000ste



## Duke711 (2. Dezember 2018)

Schon immer wieder erstaunlich wie man an das Kältemittel krampfhaft versucht festzuhalten:

YouTube

Und wie man doch überrascht über die Ergebnisse ist.
Dabei würde es einfach reichen mal ein Blick auf die technischen Daten zu richten und man wird feststellen dass nicht nur die Wärmekapazität niedriger ist, sondern auch der Wärmeüberganzkoeffizient um den 3 Faktor schlechter ist, der maßgeblich entscheidend für den Wärmetransport auf der Öberfläche ist.

Und was lernen wie daraus?

Weder als Kältemittel für Heatpipes noch als reguläres Kühlmittel ist dieses Zeug geignet. Unabhängig davon ob Verdampfung oder nicht. Denn der Wärmeüberganzkoeffizient bezüglich einer Verdampfung  (Strömungssieden) ist übrigens um den Faktor 3 schlechter als nicht verdampfendes Wasser. Und ströumgsfreies Sieden (Behältersieden) ist um den Faktor 6 -7 schlechter....

Aber hauptsache  ordentlich Treibhausgase in die Atmosphäre blasen. GWP von Novec 7100 320 x CO2.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2018)

Und was willst du uns damit sagen? 

Hast du einen besseren Vorschlag? Soll Roman den Laptop in Wasser tauchen weil Wasser nen besseren Wärmeüberganzkoeffizient hat? Das ist nicht ganz durchdacht.


----------



## Duke711 (2. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast du einen besseren Vorschlag? Soll Roman den Laptop in Wasser tauchen weil Wasser nen besseren Wärmeüberganzkoeffizient hat? Das ist nicht ganz durchdacht.



Durch aus, einfach eine Wasserkühlung installieren.
Aber einen Laptop in Novec tauchen soll durchdacht sein? Wobei es darum gar nicht geht, da es geplant ist das Novec als Trägermittel für Trockeneis zu benutzen. Es ging eher um die getätigten Aussagen.

Außerdem finde ich es bedenktlich wenn man starke Treibhausgase, kiloweise, Laien zu Verfügung stellt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es bedenktlich wenn man starke Treibhausgase, kiloweise, Laien zu Verfügung stellt.


 Noch viel bedenklicher find ich, daß der Mensch zwei der stärksten Treibhausgase ausatmen darf.


----------



## Duke711 (2. Dezember 2018)

@wuselsurfer

Und wie wären?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Und wie wären?


CO[SUB]2[/SUB] und H[SUB]2[/SUB]0.


----------



## Duke711 (2. Dezember 2018)

H2O ist kein Gas und dazu kein Treibhausgas. Und CO2 ist ein schwaches Treibhausgas.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> H2O ist kein Gas


So?
Und wenn man es über 100°C erhitzt?


Duke711 schrieb:


> und dazu kein Treibhausgas.


Es ist sogar eines der stärksten Treibhausgase überhaupt:
Treibhausgas – Wikipedia.



> Und CO2 ist ein schwaches Treibhausgas.


Ach was:


> Kohlenstoffdioxid (CO[SUB]2[/SUB])  ist mit einem Anteil von etwa 0,04 % (ca. 400 ppm, Stand 2013) in der  Atmosphäre enthalten und hat einen Anteil von 9 bis 26 % am natürlichen  Treibhauseffekt.[SUP][11][/SUP]


9 bis 26% Anteil ist ja nun nicht so viel.

Eventuell macht es die Menge ...


----------



## Duke711 (3. Dezember 2018)

@wuselsurfer

Was für ein Quatsch.

CO2 hat ein GWP von 1.
CH4 von 24
Novec 7100 von 320

usw.

Somit ist CO2 ein schwaches Treibhausgas. Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal um Belege bitten, das dies so nicht sein sollte. Und bitte kein Wikipedia Artikel.


Bezüglich dem Wasserdampf:
Wasserdampf ist zwar am Treibhauseffekt beteiligt, aufgrund von Rückkopplungseffekten bezüglich CO2. Aber es ist umstrittig Wasserdampf als Treibhausgas zu bezeichnen. Der GWP von H2O liegt gerade mal bei 0,1

Auch interessant zu wissen, dass Wasser ein Gas und keine Flüssigkeit sein soll... Wenn es danach gehen würde gibt es weder Gas, Flüssigkeiten, Feststoffe, Plasma....


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2018)

Langsam wird es lächerlich.

Da fehlen grundlegende Kenntnisse (p-V-T Formel, Wasserkreislauf, ...), CO2 ist nur ein mildes Klimagas (worüber regen sich der IPCC und alle anderen noch mal seit 20 Jahren auf?), ich soll irgendwelche Beläge (Fußboden-,  Schuh- oder Zahn- ...?) bringen und Wikipedia lügt den ganzen Tag.

Und alles nur für das Novec-Lowec-Dampfablassen des TO?
Mach mal schön alleine.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (3. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht einfach mal die Mengenverhältnisse anschauen .... wenn man überlegt, wie viele Treibhausgase durch Autos, Industrie, Kraftwerke, Viehzucht,  Vulkane etc. emittiert werden, da fallen die 2-3 kg Novec doch kaum ins Gewicht.
Für ne Standard-PC-Kühlung ist das Produkt für die breite Masse doch schon alleine wegen dem enormen Preis uninteressant.


----------



## Duke711 (3. Dezember 2018)

@wuselsurfer

Der einzige der sich mit fehlenden Wissen lächerlich macht bist doch eher Du.

Schon mal was von den Begriff GWP (global warming potential) gehört? Vermutlich eher nicht. Denn diese Kennziffer beschreibt wissenschaftlich hinterlegt das Treibhauspotential verschiedener Gase äquivalent zu einer Stoffmenge an CO2. Damit lässt sich explizit das Gefährdungspotential eines jeden Gases beurteilen. Somit kann man die Gase bezüglich des Gefährdungspotential klassifizieren. Um mit einen GWP von 1 ist CO2 im vergleich zu allen anderen Treibhausgasen so gesehen ein schwaches Treibhausgas. Im entgegensatz zu Novec 7100 das ein Äquivalent einer Stoffmenge von 320 x CO2 entspricht, oder um 32000% gefährdender als CO2 ist.

Schön das Du was von einer "p-V-T Formel" gehört hast, die mal mit der ganzen Thematik überhaupt nichts zu tun. Auch sehr interessant das Du anscheinend auch große Schwierigkeiten hast diesen "Wikipedia Artikel" zu verstehen. C02 ist nur ein Treibhausgasfaktor von vielen anderen Treibhausgasen, wie zum Beispiel FKW (Kältemittel).
Auch sehr interessant wie man implizieren kann, das angeblich die ausgestoßene CO2 Menge vom menschlicher Atmenluft ein bedeutender Ursachenfaktor für den anthropogenen Klimawandel wäre.... Was absolut in den Bereich der Fabelmärchen gehört.

Wenn Du schon mit ach so tollen (p-V-T Formeln) hantierst. Dann rechne doch einfach mal die von meschenlicherAtemluft ausgestoßene CO2 Menge im Zusammenhang mit den Gefährdungspotential, aus. Und vergleiche das mal mit den freigesetzten FKW Mengen.

Am besten gleich wieder Wikipedia zu Rate ziehen...


Nachtrag

Im übrigen kann man für mutwillige oder unerlaubte Freisetzung von starken Treibhausgasen empfindliche Geldstrafen auferlegt bekommen. Und das ist auch gut so. Nicht umsonst sind für Kältemittel dichte Behältnisse erforderlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2018)

Ok, dann vergleichen wir mal (interessiert mich grade selbst^^):

Ein Mensch atmet pro Jahr je nachdem wie groß/schwer er ist und wie seine körperliche Betätigung so aussieht nach diversen Quellen zwischen grob 500 und 1500 kg CO2 aus. Sagen wir mal der Einfachheit halber 1000 kg.

Novec hat nen GWP von 320 (glaube ich dir einfach mal). Wenn bei Romans Spaßversuch ein ganzes Kilo von dem Zeug verdunstet (also deutlich über ein Liter) was ich so nicht glaube wäre das also das treibhaustechnische Äquivalent von 320 kg CO2.

Der Versuch von Roman hat also so einen Einfluss aufs Klima, wie ein einzelner, zusätzlicher Erdenbewohner in sagen wir rund 3 Monaten ausatmet. Oder der gleiche Erdenbewohner ca. 200km mit seinem neuen tollen SUV fährt.

Ich weiß nicht, man kann natürlich über Sinn und Unsinn davon streiten nen Laptop in Novec zu versenken (wobei es schwierig wird über den Sinn zu streiten wenn von vorneherein das alles wie schon gesagt aus reinem Interesse/Spaß gemacht wird, nicht um die Kühlung neu zu erfinden) aber klimatechnisch hat das ganze eine Tragweite wie der sprichwörtliche Sack Reis in China.


----------



## Duke711 (3. Dezember 2018)

@Incredible Alk

Stichwort: Vorbildfunktion, die man als öffentliche Person (durch veröffentlichen von Videos) automatisch einnimmt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2018)

Vorbildfunktion funktioniert nur dann wenn die Leute die zusehen über solche Dinge auch nachdenken. Die allerallermeisten Zuschauer eines Nerd-OC-Kanals werden nicht über Treibhausgase nachdenken wenn sie die Videos schauen. Und die, die darüber nachdenken und nachrechnen (wie wir gerade) stellen fest, dass es klimatechnisch völlig wumpe ist was Roman da treibt so lange das nicht großserienmäßig gemacht wird (das sollte natürlich nicht passieren) - da habe ich aber keine Bedenken. Das machen keine Leute nach, alleine schon aus dem Grund, weil Novec so einfach an Privatpersonen gar nicht verkauft werden darf.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin natürlich dafür, Treibhausgase möglichst zu reduzieren. Aber sich hier übern Liter Novec aufzuregen ist dafür der falsche Weg, selbst wenns jetzt noch 10 weitere Nasen gibt die das nachmachen. Für die Menge an CO2, die ein einzelnes Bumsbomberflugzeug von Frankfurt nach Thailand ausstößt könnte man ohne das jetzt nachzurechnen wahrscheinlich zig Tonnen Novec verdampfen. Und die Schadstoffe, die die Muttis dieses Landes mit ihren kalten Q6 raushauen wenn sie 700m zum Bäcker fahren morgens sind viele Größenordnungen höher/schlimmer als alles was man mit Novec je anstellen könnte. Wir haben da andere Baustellen zu bearbeiten als jemand dern Laptop in Novec tunkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Schön das Du was von einer "p-V-T Formel" gehört hast,


Du anscheinend nicht.
Sonst würdest Du nicht so einen physikalischen Nonsens abliefern:



> H2O ist kein Gas und dazu kein Treibhausgas





> Auch interessant zu wissen, dass Wasser ein Gas und keine Flüssigkeit sein soll...



Jeder Physiker lacht sich tot.
Wasserdampf liegt als Gas in der Athmosphäre vor.

Daß die Menge der Treibhausstoffe einen überwiegenden Anteil an der Wirkung hat, weißt Du nicht.
Der eine Liter Novec bewirkt rein gar nichts im Vergleich zu den Millionen Tonnen andere Stoffe, die die Industrie (ja die muß man auch mal erwähnen) und der Verkehr, die Landwirtschaft und der Tourismus  abgeben.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Am besten gleich wieder Wikipedia zu Rate ziehen...


 Deine Quellenangaben gehen gegen Null.
Oder woher hast Du den Wert für Novec?

Micky Maus Hefte?



Duke711 schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann man für mutwillige oder unerlaubte Freisetzung von starken Treibhausgasen empfindliche Geldstrafen auferlegt bekommen.


 Sieht man an der Autoindustrie.
Die beschei,,, die Steuern, stoßen Unmengen an Zusatzabgasen aus und bekommen als Strafe:              nichts.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst sind für Kältemittel dichte Behältnisse erforderlich.


 Ach was.
Das C[SUB]3[/SUB]H[SUB]2[/SUB]F[SUB]4[SUP] verweilt ja auch 0,03 Jahre in der Athmosphäre.

Viel Spaß in den anderen Foren. 
[/SUP][/SUB]


----------



## Duke711 (4. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du anscheinend nicht.
> Sonst würdest Du nicht so einen physikalischen Nonsens abliefern:
> 
> Jeder Physiker lacht sich tot.



Naja zu dieser Gruppe kannst Du dich ja nicht zählen, ansonsten würde man nicht behaupten Wasser (H20) wäre ein Gas.  Also bezüglich physikalischen Nonsens ein ganz klares Eigentor für Dich. Und wenn einen die Argumente ausgehen, dann natürlich Textpassagen einfach aus dem Kontext ziehen und irgend einen unsinn kommentieren. 

Man sieht eindeutig, dass Du überhaupt nicht den Kontext verstanden hast. Auch kein wunder, wenn man bezüglich Quellenangaben nicht dazu fähig ist ein Datenblatt zu lesen. Das natürlich nicht auf Wikipedia zu finden ist.
Diese Aufgabe werde ich Dir auch noch nicht abnehmen. Bemühen andere Aussagen zu verstehen und zu bewerten muss man schon selber.
Da würde ich Dir erstens dazu raten mal die "p-v-t Formel" richtig verstehen zu lernen. Denn damit ist nur die Rede von einer thermischen Zustandsgleichung für idealisierte Gase, wobei es dazu nicht nur eine "p-v-t Formel" gibt. Aber weder noch vom Absorptionsanteil bezüglich Treibhauspotential bzw. dem GWP, noch vom Aggregatzustand steht diese ominöse "Formel" im Zusammenang.
Richtig, bezüglich dem Aggregatzustand, wäre p-v-T Diagramm gewesen.
Aber mal wieder typisch für einen Laien bzw. Kellner, der sich in einem Forum als Koch ausgibt bzw. für einen hält. Ist aber immer wieder lustig und peinlich für den jenigen zu gleich, wenn das wegen mangelnden Fachwissen sehr schnell auffällt. 




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sieht man an der Autoindustrie.
> Die beschei,,, die Steuern, stoßen Unmengen an Zusatzabgasen aus und bekommen als Strafe:              nichts.



Man sollte von anderen nicht auf sich selbst schliessen. Öffne einfach mitten in der Marktstraße bei ausreichend Publikum z.B. eine R134a Pulle und eine Anzeige ist garantiert.


Nachtrag:

Im übrigen handelt es sich bei Wasserdampf ebenfalls um kein Gas, auch das ist absolut falsch. Wasserdampf ist ein Zweiphasengemisch (bei 30 °C und 1 atm) aus 5% Gasanteil und 95% flüssigen Anteil. Soviel zum Thema die Physiker würden sich angeblich tot lachen. Also mal lieber seine eigenen Aussagen selbst reflektieren...
Man merkt das Du ein absoluter Laie bist, und noch viel schlimmer, der sich als Koch ausgeben will. Mein Rat, werde erwachsen und lasse sowas bleiben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Im übrigen handelt es sich bei Wasserdampf ebenfalls um kein Gas, auch das ist absolut falsch.


Ja, sicher:


> In Technik und Naturwissenschaft ist Wasserdampf die Bezeichnung für Wasser im *gasförmigen *Aggregatzustand.


 Viel Spaß beim Kellnern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, dann vergleichen wir mal (interessiert mich grade selbst^^):
> 
> Ein Mensch atmet pro Jahr je nachdem wie groß/schwer er ist und wie seine körperliche Betätigung so aussieht nach diversen Quellen zwischen grob 500 und 1500 kg CO2 aus. Sagen wir mal der Einfachheit halber 1000 kg.
> 
> ...



Von Lebewesen abgegebenes CO2 stammt zwangsläufig aus Biomasse und ist damit für sich genommen CO2-neutral. Du könntest aber versuchen, die zusätzlichen CO2-Emissionen bei der Produktion der konsumierten Nahrungsmittel zu berechnen (Änderung der Landnutzung, Agradiesel, Transport). Allerdings lassen sich diese nur durch töten des jeweiligen Menschen einsparen, was hoffentlich niemand fordern möchte. Die Freisetzung eines Liters Novec 7100 für ein Youtube-Video würde ich dagegen als vermeidbar bezeichnen und sie entspricht ungefähr der Treibhauspotenzial von 140 verbrannten Litern Benzin. Bei aller berechtigter Kritik an den Trends der Automobilindustrie: Soviel verbraucht kein SUV auf 200 km. Je nach Motor und Fahrweise sollte die 10 fache Strecke respektive Transportleistung möglich sein. Der übertaktete Laptop hat dagegen keine Transportleistung erbracht und sollte eher mit einem Ölfaß verglichen werden, dass man zum Spaß abfackelt. Ein gutes Beispiel also für die Gründe, aus denen Novec 7100 nicht an Privatpersonen, sondern nur an qualifizierte gewerbliche Nutzer verkauft werden darf.

Ich geh dann mal 0,2 kWh Strom verheizen, um vier kleine Zahlen in eine Tabelle schreiben zu können, die niemand liest.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Freisetzung eines Liters Novec 7100 für ein Youtube-Video würde ich dagegen als vermeidbar bezeichnen und sie entspricht ungefähr der Treibhauspotenzial von 140 verbrannten Litern Benzin.



Ohne jetzt nach der Rechnung zu fragen (da das Ergebnis keine wirckliche Rolle spielt, vermeidbar ists so oder so): Wie hoch ist wohl die gesamte Energiemenge bzw. CO2-Abdruck, die benötigt wird um das Video zu filmen, schneiden/bearbeiten, hochladen, bei YT speichern, zigtausendmal abgerufen werden, auf Endgeräten abspielen,...

...ich schätze mal ohne irgendwas zu rechnen, dass jedes derart oft geklickte/gespielte YT-Video mit der dafür nötigen Infrastruktur dahinter das zigfache an Treibhauspotenzial bietet als der Liter Novec - egal, ob selbiges in dem Video vorkommt oder nicht.

Wenn man hart gegen "vermeidbaren" Energieverbrauch vorgehen würde müsste man im IT-Bereich erst mal alles an Internet abschalten was rein der Unterhaltung dient. Ein Tag würde mir schon reichen - einfach um den Aufschrei/die Panik zu erleben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Dezember 2018)

Der Tag würde definitiv in die Geschichte eingehen. Aber nicht in die Timeline.

Den Verbrauch für Konsum einzelner Videos würde ich aber nicht annähernd so hoch einschätzen. Der ökologische Fußabdruck von Youtube insgesamt ist ordentlich, aber ein 15-min/50k-Video hat daran nur einen kleinen Anteil. Man darf nicht unterschätzen, wieviel Primärenergie für Transport (oder Wärme) aufwenden. Für 1 kg CO2 kriegt man mehr als 2 kWh Strom im deutschen Mix, pro Liter Novec-7100-Äquivalent also 700 kWh. Mit einem effizienten PC und Monitor sollte eine Video-Wiedergabe bei 70 W möglich sein, mit einem Worst-Case-Rechner und der Infrastruktur vielleicht das doppelte. Ergibt also 50.000 h Wiedergabezeit oder 200.000 Aufrufe, ehe die Wiedergabe von Romans Unterhaltungsprogramm so klimaschädlich war, wie die Freisetzung von 1 l Novec. (Nicht berücksichtigt: Der Aufwand für dessen Produktion.)


Rechnung ist übrigens ziemlich einfach: Treibhauspotenzial Novec in CO2-Äquivalenten umrechnen (Dichte*GWP) und dann mit den zahlreichen Angaben zu CO2-Äquivalenten/Verbrennsungsfolgen anderer Szenarien vergleichen.


----------



## Duke711 (7. Dezember 2018)

@PCGH_Torsten

Und wenn man bedenkt das dies nur Teil 1 von einen zusammengeschnitten 15 minütigen Video war, dann war die gesammte Drehzeit deutlicher höher, und vor allem sieht man im zweiten Teil wie viel Novec am verdampfen ist. Somit waren es deutlich mehr als 1 Liter. Wenn man auch noch so einige andere Videos bezüglich Novec in betracht zieht, dann handelt es sich keines falls um geringe Mengen mehr.

Novec mag vielleicht nur für Gewerbetreibende zu beziehen sein, trotzdem sind die Kontrollen deutlich zu milde. Bei jeden anderen nicht natürlichen Kältemittel wird ein  sachkundiges Zertifikat eingefordert um das nötige Fachwissen und den sachgerechten Umgang mit Kältemitteln nachzuweisen und sicherzustellen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2018)

Möglich – die Freisetzungsrate kann ich nicht abschätzen, deswegen waren alle meine Angaben auf "1 l Novec" und nicht "1 Roman-Video" bezogen. Allerdings würde ich von keinen wesentlich größeren Mengen ausgehen. Novec ist zu teuer und der Show-Effekt eher gering, Vermutlich verbraucht Roman Restbestände aus dem Exhalare-Projekt. In den dazu gehörigen Videos bekommt man auch einen besseren Eindruck von der Verdampfungsrate, da man die eher geringe Menge des zurücktropfenden Kondensats sieht.


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2018)

Auf welches Novec bezieht sich denn TE überhaupt?


----------



## GEChun (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde dennoch das hier übertrieben Reagiert wird.

Gibt so viele Bereiche die viel viel schlimmer sind als das bisschen Novec..., das fängt bei dem Strom der nicht Ökologisch hergestellt wird an und geht bis zu riesigen Friedhöfen von Autos, Kühlschränken die ohne hindern FCKW in die Umwelt geben, Desktop-PCs die nicht entsorgt werden, Smartphones und TV Geräten die irgendwie von irgendwelchen Kindern zertreten und zerkloppt werden damit sie an die Bauteile heran kommen...

Dazu nehmen wir mit unserem Duschmittel oder der Tube Voltaren bereits Plastik auf welches wir mit einer Dusche direkt in die Umwelt abgeben.
Selbst in unserer Kleidung sind mittlerweile auch nicht nur noch natürliche Stoffe, jedes Waschen lässt Kunststofffasern auch zu Mikro Plastik werden.

Unterm Strich gelangt all dies auch in den Weltmeren in bestimmten Ländern schneller und in anderen wie Deutschland (hoffentlich) langsamer. 
Wird von Fischen gegessen und landet beim wilden Fisch durch den Rewe Markt am Ende wieder auf dem Weihsnachtsbuffet...

Und von all den Autos und Fahrzeuge die Weltweit um den Faktor 1 250 000 (stand 2015) gerechnet werden können ist noch keine Rede. Hier sind alle anderen Verkehrsmittel wie Flugzeuge, Bahnen, Maschinen die nicht fahren noch nicht einmal eingerechnet.
Sogar die 31000000000 Liter Öl die von BP im Jahr 2010 in den Atlantik gegeben wurden hab ich auch noch nicht gesprochen... Ach ich hab ja so viel vergessen...

Wo waren wir, Roman hat diese Woche oder gar Monat 5l Novec verdampfen lassen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Gibt so viele Bereiche die viel viel schlimmer sind als das bisschen Novec...



Auch auf YouTube?

Das kann ich mir ja gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Dezember 2018)

und niemand weist darauf hin das es wohl seit ~6-7 Jahren eine neue, natürlich illegale fckw quelle in Ostasien geben soll, mit einer jährlichen Produktion von ~13000 Tonnen


----------

